# Eid Mubarak



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 19, 2005)

Wishing everyone warm blessings this Eid-Ul-Adha.

Some information on this festival-

Eid-ul-Adha, the 'Celebration of Sacrifice', is one of the important festivals in the Muslim religion. Also known as the Greater Eid, it marks the end of the Hajj, the annual pilgrimage to Makkah (Mecca). It falls on the 10th day of Dhul-Hijjah, the last month of the Islamic calendar. It is most special to the pilgrims to Makkah, who can celebrate it fully, but Muslims in other parts of


----------



## Platinum007 (Jan 19, 2005)

Eid Mubarak, to all the muslim brothers and sisters


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 19, 2005)

Eid Mubarak !!


----------

